# Anybody have experience scalloping in Port St. Joe?



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

I heard that the scalloping has been great this year around Port St. Joe. Does anyone know where the best place is to launch a boat? How about a good spot to get scallops? What about a good restaurant on the water that we can pull up to in the boat?

I have never been over there so any advice would be helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## Predator (Oct 13, 2007)

Going in Sept. We rode down there last winter to check it out and there is a ramp at the state park onSt Joseph penninsula or Presnells bayside marinaon the East side of the bay.

http://www.presnells.com/

We are staying at Presnells. Can't help you out with the restaurant.

.


----------



## pski332 (Mar 19, 2008)

I also am looking for any advice about scalloping in Port St. Joe. Is ther any place where you can scallop without a boat?


----------



## finfan (Dec 4, 2007)

There are a lot of scallops this year. Went last Saturday and didn't have a problem getting a limit in a short time. Presnells is a private marina that charges a launch fee and their channel getting out to the bay is very shallow. The marina in Pt St Joe is nice and had a grill/cafe a few years back (havent been there in at least 2 years). Just ease of that marina is a public boat ramp where i usually launch. Go to the very south end of the bay and look for the other boats, thats where the scallops are. If within5 minutes you dont have a dozen or more, your in the wrong place. This year our best luck was in ta-ta deep water.

Good Luck.

Finfan


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

alright guys, i just got back sunday. we only scalloped for 2 days, a few hours a day, and we tore them up. we camped at the state park and used kayaks. we just paddled out into the turtle grass and they were everywhere. we scalloped in 2-4ft of water and only found them in turtle grass, NOT EEL GRASS.. the turtle grass is thinner than the eel grass. we never got into them in bunches like other people talked about but we found enough to where my friends and i were tired of cleaning them. we caught about 300 in 2 days. ill try to get a pic off of msn.live and show you where we were.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

here is the link to the map i made.. couldnt figure out how to save the pic

http://www.bing.com/maps/default.aspx?v=2&FORM=LMLTCP&cp=29.781475~-85.40308&style=h&lvl=15&tilt=-90&dir=0&alt=-1000&phx=0&phy=0&phscl=1&ss=yp.st%20joe%20state%20park~pg.1~sst.0&sp=Point.qm46fr7dxkvp_my%20farm____~Point.p82w4k7qsykr_monroeville%20club____~Point.p7jxtr7rcq0m_evergreen%20club____~Point.p2v1jm7qqq96_my%20house____~Point.nyx51f7wh113_SCALLOPS!____~Point.nyx0pn7wggtf_camp%20ground____~Point.nywtzr7wgq45_road%20split____~Point.nyx1m97wgrgr_houses____&encType=1


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

obviously 5 is where i found the scallops, 6 is the camp ground we stayed in... very easy to find


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

oh and you can launch the boat in the state park. just go left out of the boat launch and when you see the houses through the woods on the penninsula stop and start swimming


----------

